# 251312 Occupational health and safety adviser



## mohamed.magdy153 (Mar 6, 2017)

Good Day All,

I just want to know that if i evaluate my work experience ( 4 years as Occupational health and Safety adviser in oil and gas field with the same job description which is for the job code 251312) and my graduation certificate ( Petroleum and Mining Engineering) would the assessment deduct from the 4 years experience or the bachelor degree as i am in bad need for the points of bachelor degree and the work experience?. 

So my question would be there any deduction or the assessment will accept my full experience and my studying degree.

The second question how i know the ceiling for my occupation to know who would i wait for 190 NSW as after evaluation my score might be 60 or 65 

The third question, is there anyone who already working as Occupational HSE Adviser do you know to contact him.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

mohamed.magdy153 said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> I just want to know that if i evaluate my work experience ( 4 years as Occupational health and Safety adviser in oil and gas field with the same job description which is for the job code 251312) and my graduation certificate ( Petroleum and Mining Engineering) would the assessment deduct from the 4 years experience or the bachelor degree as i am in bad need for the points of bachelor degree and the work experience?.
> 
> ...


We don't have any info on occupation ceiling for state sponsorship, but I know lots of people with your occupation received invite with 55+5 points. So you have a very good chance of securing an invite from NSW.


----------



## mohamed.magdy153 (Mar 6, 2017)

chamomilesix said:


> We don't have any info on occupation ceiling for state sponsorship, but I know lots of people with your occupation received invite with 55+5 points. So you have a very good chance of securing an invite from NSW.



Thanks .. do you know any of them can i contact ?


----------



## mohamed.magdy153 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello All , i just wanna if there is anyone here have applied for 251213 ( Occupational health and safety adviser) 
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## sairasi (Mar 9, 2017)

mohamed.magdy153 said:


> Hello All , i just wanna if there is anyone here have applied for 251213 ( Occupational health and safety adviser)
> Thanks a lot in advance.


I am in the process of getting VETASSESS done, which was lodged last week. I guess it will be either in May or Jun when i get my outcome.

Have you already received your VETASSESS outcome letter How long did it take?


----------



## mohamed.magdy153 (Mar 6, 2017)

I am going to apply next week for assessment but i have one question now i have 3 years and 10 months experience, if i apply with this exp. they would conduct one year at minimum so i would have then 2.10 years exp. So my question shall i wait more two months till i get 4 years exp. Or i can wait after assessment and before eoi ? 
What would be better ?


----------



## sairasi (Mar 9, 2017)

mohamed.magdy153 said:


> I am going to apply next week for assessment but i have one question now i have 3 years and 10 months experience, if i apply with this exp. they would conduct one year at minimum so i would have then 2.10 years exp. So my question shall i wait more two months till i get 4 years exp. Or i can wait after assessment and before eoi ?
> What would be better ?


I am not entirely sure about how it works but I have about 13+ years of experience, so i did not bother about it. In your case if such a deduction is done by VETASSESS, better to wait till you get adequate experience.


----------



## mohamed.magdy153 (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks a lot


----------



## PhGhaddar (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi Mohammad, 

Interesting discussion, I am planning to apply with almost the same situation of yours, but my qualification is Pharmacist.

Can you please share what happened with you since March. 
Our feedback here is highly supportive and appreciated.

Thanks mate


----------



## mohamed.magdy153 (Mar 6, 2017)

I applied and got one year dudected from VETASSESS.


----------



## PhGhaddar (Jun 5, 2017)

*Mabrouk !*



mohamed.magdy153 said:


> I applied and got one year dudected from VETASSESS.



Magdy, Mabrouk man, I know that you wanted to get it without the deduction, but at least it is a positive one, you can wait another year or you can improve your ielts !

So do u think for me as a pharmacist qualification, I will receive a positive one ? because i read here posts of a pharmacist guy and got refused !

What do u think ?


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

mohamed.magdy153 said:


> I applied and got one year dudected from VETASSESS.


Hi Mohamed, 

It's good hear from you that you received positive outcome from VETASSESS. May I know whats your education qualification. I am also planning to apply for assessment with health&safety advisor. I have 5 years of experience in the same field, but my qualification is M.sc Applied Microbiology& Biotechnology. Is there any specific educational qualification for this occupation. I have experience in a Pharma company as a health&safety advisor. Any information from your side would be highly helpful to me. I wish you very best for your further process.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mohamed.magdy153 (Mar 6, 2017)

PhGhaddar said:


> Magdy, Mabrouk man, I know that you wanted to get it without the deduction, but at least it is a positive one, you can wait another year or you can improve your ielts !
> 
> So do u think for me as a pharmacist qualification, I will receive a positive one ? because i read here posts of a pharmacist guy and got refused !
> 
> What do u think ?


Sorry my friend, I don't know anything about Pharmacist occupation.


----------



## mohamed.magdy153 (Mar 6, 2017)

vutla9992 said:


> Hi Mohamed,
> 
> It's good hear from you that you received positive outcome from VETASSESS. May I know whats your education qualification. I am also planning to apply for assessment with health&safety advisor. I have 5 years of experience in the same field, but my qualification is M.sc Applied Microbiology& Biotechnology. Is there any specific educational qualification for this occupation. I have experience in a Pharma company as a health&safety advisor. Any information from your side would be highly helpful to me. I wish you very best for your further process.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello, My friend,
As far as I know, VETASSESS is asking for related studying major. When they assessed me; they told me that I qualify with my science bachelor degree - My major is Refining and Petrochemicals- so I think any science subsidiary will be good for them.

For your work experience , you have to check the job description to make sure the compliance with the required one.
Finally, try to submit any document you have.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

mohamed.magdy153 said:


> Hello, My friend,
> As far as I know, VETASSESS is asking for related studying major. When they assessed me; they told me that I qualify with my science bachelor degree - My major is Refining and Petrochemicals- so I think any science subsidiary will be good for them.
> 
> For your work experience , you have to check the job description to make sure the compliance with the required one.
> Finally, try to submit any document you have.


Hi Mahamed,

Thanks for the suggestion, but my concern is I am purely life sciences background and working in a Biotech company as a Health and Safety advisor, do you have any certifications or just work experience. Thanks for the inputs and all the best for next steps.


----------



## Deeps1981 (Dec 22, 2017)

Hello ,

What is the minimum experience in terms of years vetasess is looking for, I have two years exp in oil and gas industry with a masters degree in health and safety, can I apply at this stage


----------



## shruti.amin (Jul 1, 2018)

*Qualification for Occupational Health and Safety Adviser*

Hi,


Does anyone know if a Bachelor's degree in Physics, Chemistry and Maths a relevant qualification for Occupational Health and Safety Adviser in Australia?

My husband is planning to apply for visa Subclass 190 and needs to get the VETASSESS assessment done, but we are skeptical over the educational qualification part.

Anyone with any sort of information regarding this please do help.

Thanks


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

shruti.amin said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if a Bachelor's degree in Physics, Chemistry and Maths a relevant qualification for Occupational Health and Safety Adviser in Australia?
> ...


You need a degree for Occupational Health.......
I have got 3 friends who have done masters in occupational health in Australia (they all have medicine bachelor (MBBS) back home) and they all got through. I am not sure about overseas degrees but I am sure a bachelor in Physics, chemistry and maths is NOT relevant.

BTW, what is a bachelor degree in physics, chemistry and maths.........It doesn't make sense.


----------



## shruti.amin (Jul 1, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> You need a degree for Occupational Health.......
> I have got 3 friends who have done masters in occupational health in Australia (they all have medicine bachelor (MBBS) back home) and they all got through. I am not sure about overseas degrees but I am sure a bachelor in Physics, chemistry and maths is NOT relevant.
> 
> BTW, what is a bachelor degree in physics, chemistry and maths.........It doesn't make sense.


Hey.. Thank you so much.. Actually my husband has over 6 years of experience in HSE in Kuwait and here the qualification they look for is B.Sc. in Physical science (Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics) so i thought it is probably accepted in Australia too!
Anyways thanks for helping me out with my doubts.. Will figure something out


----------



## Boineelo (Jul 12, 2018)

*Occupational health and safety adviser ANZSCO 251312*

Is there anyone who has applied for immigration under Occupational health and safety adviser ANZSCO 251312 and was successful?


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> shruti.amin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi Jenny, What happened to your EOI? I remember you as you have said that you have lodged an EOI under Occupational health and safety adviser with 80 points for 190... Havent you been invited yet?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

basheer011991 said:


> Hi Jenny, What happened to your EOI? I remember you as you have said that you have lodged an EOI under Occupational health and safety adviser with 80 points for 190... Havent you been invited yet?


Thanks for asking! but my job is not occupational health and I lodged EOI under medical laboratory tech. as below. it is stream 2 for NSW so it's not very hopeful......

Cheers,


----------

